# POExpo photos round 2



## Migrant13 (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2015)

The Phrag Praying Mantis x Silver Eagle!! And the Dendrochilums!!


----------



## eaborne (Feb 27, 2015)

Some beautiful plants there!


----------



## fibre (Feb 27, 2015)

Very nice white Paphs. Thanks for sharing!
What is their name, can you read the tag?


----------



## Cat (Feb 27, 2015)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 28, 2015)

NYEric said:


> The Phrag Praying Mantis x Silver Eagle!! And the Dendrochilums!!



Agreed!!!


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 28, 2015)

fibre said:


> Very nice white Paphs. Thanks for sharing!
> What is their name, can you read the tag?



Sorry, did not get a pic where I could read the tag.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 1, 2015)

I am green with envy. Another one for the bucket list!


----------

